# Just wanted to introduce myself



## gsingletary (May 8, 2008)

Hey to all. I'm stationed down in Pensacola and got into triathlons recently. My buddy gave me an old Nishiki Prestige and I used it for my past two races. Needless to say it was rough going. Anyways, it seems I'm going to keep going with the sport so I decided to purchase a good starter bike. After doing some some research here and elsewhere I decided on a Nemesis and purchased it tonight. I can't wait till it gets here. Just wanted to introduce myself. I'm new to tris and cycling in general so I'll probably be dumping tons of questions soon. I look forward to being on the forums and learning from everyone.


----------



## Poppadaddio (Apr 15, 2007)

*You'll be Happy with your Nemesis Bike*



gsingletary said:


> Hey to all. I'm stationed down in Pensacola and got into triathlons recently. My buddy gave me an old Nishiki Prestige and I used it for my past two races. Needless to say it was rough going. Anyways, it seems I'm going to keep going with the sport so I decided to purchase a good starter bike. After doing some some research here and elsewhere I decided on a Nemesis and purchased it tonight. I can't wait till it gets here. Just wanted to introduce myself. I'm new to tris and cycling in general so I'll probably be dumping tons of questions soon. I look forward to being on the forums and learning from everyone.


I'm an old codger who's getting wary of banging shoulders with 20-somethings, so I thought time trialing might be a smart sport for me, and so far so good.
I've ridden in two "real" time trials so far this year and have improved a lot. I use the Nemesis for my individual training, saving my "good" road bike for road races, etc. I hope to do several more time trials this season.
I'm riding the Nemesis as it came straight out of the box except I put on a 180mm crank and had the bike adjusted to me by a professional bike fitter. You may want to consider a disk wheel or wheel cover, too.
I'm certainly satisfied with the Nemesis, especially when I see bikes costing 2, 3, or more times as much.
Putting the thing together may take you a little longer than a regular road bike. Just read the directions carefully and take your time.


----------

